# new member fron vietnam,



## bonviet (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello all, I stumbled across this site and found many interesting articles and opinions and To my amazement a forum where people might actually Discuss, debate and share their opinions and experiences without vulgar childish,veiled sarcastic personal attacks for their opinions, Funny enough i haven't been on any forums for a long time even though i participate in a few hobbies that have loads of forums avaliable i find them tedious and not of any benefit. i feel this venture will be interesting, 
Okay, About me After a degree in agriculture i moved to Southeast asia to become an orchard Grower, mainly in Vietnam and now cambodia to some extent, this was roughly 8 yrs ago i spent two years studying Viet and can speak it Quite well, one of my very few intellectual bragging rights you will notice a painful lack of grammar and punctuation but will try my best.

I Have trained in Quite the myriad of martial arts,NONE to any high rank, I started with the Inosanto blend at about 15 with private lessons (mainly givin the 45 minute commute and a desire to learn more of some particulars than others) under one of his full Instructors now deceased this was before the UFC Boom hit with mma madness i was very lucky to train in a little more of an open minded enviorment, I also saw some dog Brothers stickFighting Which Turned my head about practical impact training. and also saw the classic Vunak video of what a knife does to a Lamb leg, Again It got me thinking about weapons and a large amount of hunting on my familys 600 acres (my father was a bit of a conservationist)and my sister used a 357 magnum to shoot her deer with and after dressing so many animals and shooting feral rabid dogs etc. I Saw how Fantastic the damage done by modern firearms, But still really wanted to believe in the Billy jack mentality,I also trained in internal arts and become a big fan of point shooting after watching the old applegate video and using the dads Colt 45 and 38 detective and some shotgun work.Especially after some classic buck fever experiences There's more to it than that but thats my basic experience


But i Guess my biggest stories and interest in the forum and interest to the members of this forum are the violent encounters i survived while living here, 
I missed an assasination attempt.
Was Heartbroken when My taxi driver in a resort village in coastal vietnam was murdered for his vehicle and left in a garbage bag in a stand of elephant grass, and scarier still i traveled with him very very regularly and my wife as well a few times a month.
I was attacked by a man in an alley with a knife if he had not botched his attack so badly as to injure himself badly i would be dead. 
but still recieved cuts to my fingers and hands and i found a surprising amount of my FMA training quite nonexsistent when the attack happened. i was young at the time and was just visiting here over the summer, but it started my thinking about how effective my training was regarding this matter. 
The other altercations totaling four happened years later Three required my hospitiliation from fractured skulls, a seperate incident involved  a stab wound to the hip that luckily was low enough to hit the bone but hard enough to chip a chunk out requiring surgery and thankfully he was a little low or he would have got the kidney. two fractured skulls was from a Brick Glancing off my head above the ear, and the second i honestly did not see what he hit me with luckily both were hairline fractures,I Theorize that all the moving about and my height of 6,2 makes it harder for them to hit me over the head in the classic fashion with an already heavy object. It was always with the exception of the First attack more than one person attacking me 2 usually i also theorize that in the times i was robbed it was but one man and i gave it over immediately.and it is harder to enlist many men for a robbery/homicide But thats pure speculation but makes sense,"hey help me kill this guy" is still probably a hard sell in many places, I'll speak more on this later and about my search for better ways to deal with this violence, what i carry, how i used weapons to help in some regards, and any tips or suggestions you might have, unfortunately one of my assaliants did pass away in the hospital as a result of my weapons use and there are stories to these peoples lives, some we found out about(me and the police) but two of the attacks still baffle me no warning was given i can only guess robbery/homicide, i've gone to some specialized training courses. Some great some very poor and many a martial arts or self defense expert has ducked out on me when i told them of my need for defensive combatives LOL! They were not willing to teach someone who will almost certainly have to depend on it for life, I am very happy to introduce myself and please contact me back at your convenience.
    Thanks
        Bon


----------



## Ping898 (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Bon :wavey:  Your experiences will add a lot to the discussions here!


----------



## bonviet (Jun 17, 2007)

thanks ping, i'm really enjoying the site,it's evening over here so you probably an early riser, have a good un
   Bon


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow, now that is an introduction.

Welcome to MT.


----------



## stickarts (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello Bon and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Jun 17, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT..


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.


----------



## Kacey (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## arnisador (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Carol (Jun 17, 2007)

Hello Bon :wavey:  

Very sorry to hear about your taxi driver and recent brushes with violence.

Glad you joined MT and wish you all the best for the future! :asian:


----------



## MJS (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Tames D (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome and nice resume you should be able to add a lot of insight


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to the site & we're glad to have you here.

AoG


----------



## Hawke (Jun 17, 2007)

Greetings Bon,

Welcome to MT.  Your real life lessons on the street makes us think about our training.  A cop who had years of training also froze when she was off duty.  I heard of others also forgetting about their training and going buck wild on the assailant.  Sorry to hear about your friend.  Some lessons we learn are very hard.  

Peace.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 17, 2007)

I can only add my welcome, condolences and wishes for a more settled life for you to what has already been voiced by my compatriots.

I speak with confidence when I say that if you want to talk about almost any martial arts related subject (and quite a few topics that aren't ) then this is the place to be.

Of course, any large group of people will hold those who do not agree with you but here, at least, our disagreements tend to be polite .


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk.  Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Kanoy919 (Jun 17, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## mjd (Jun 17, 2007)

hello from Iowa, welcome! welcome! and welcome!


----------

